# Screven county 728 acres, looking for a couple more members



## preacherjoshwilliams (Aug 27, 2012)

Winchester Pines Hunting club needs a few more members! Located in Screven county. 728 acres, power lines, food plots, creek bottoms and much more. Quality buck club. We are a family friendly club. No alcohol or drugs allowed. We have a camping area but no power hookups. $575 per year!


----------



## struttinsouthern (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you still looking for members for your club.  I live in Statesboro and am insterested.


----------

